# Как везти баян в самолете?



## Сергей С (18 Окт 2009)

Коллеги баянисты - аккордеонисты!Собираюсь лететь в Италию, а потом еще в Питер с баяном, парюсь по поводу провоза инструмента. Руководители поездки конкретного ответа не дают, знаю только что рейс аэрофлота. О том, чтобы сдать баян в багаж я даже мысли не допускаю. Слышал, что иногда покупают доп. билет и ставят баян рядом с собой. Помогите,кто в курсе как решается этот вопрос!


----------



## lex111 (19 Окт 2009)

Сергей, привет! Ни в коем случае не сдавай инструмент в багаж! На выходе получишь конструктор Лего! Говорю по личному опыту: только три недели назад летел из Франции через Питер в Москву, - естественно, разбили, не помогло даже наличие бирки "Осторожно, стекло!". Согласно правилам, ты можешь выкупить еще одно место, и пронести инструмент в самолет. Но это уже крайний случай. Проще сделать следующее. Вар. 1. Попроси, чтобы разрешили пронести: если не разрешают, обращайся к вышестоящему начальству - 90 из 100, что разрешат (по крайней мере, в России). Вариант 2. Разбираешь инструмент на 2 половинки и вносишь как ручную кладь. 
Удачи.


----------



## acco (19 Окт 2009)

Обязательно позвоните в *Аэрофлот* или напишете им на email..

Цитата:


> *Музыкальные инструменты*
> Перевозка музыкальных инструментов осуществляется как в багажном отделении, так и в пассажирском салоне. При перевозке музыкальных инструментов в пассажирском салоне применяются правила перевозки для багажа, перевозимого в пассажирском кресле.
> 
> _Москва +7 (495) 223-5555 / Россия 8-800-333-5555 / 0933 (платный)_
> ...


----------



## alexem (19 Окт 2009)

Ребята, сколько мы помучились с инструментами в самолете! Оренбургское трио баянистов. Три инструмента. Было всякое. однажды из Оренбурга в Москву летели. Держали на коленях. Представляете в нашей узкой тушке. Ставили в отдел стюардесс. Ставили в отсеке для ведер и швабр. В Тушке и такое есть. Лучше всего если в самолете есть свободные места. ставим рядом и пристегиваем ремнем. Лучше всего Боинг, Фоккер и А-310. В них ящики для вещей над головой точно под Юпитер сделаны. Ложатся и крышка закрывается.Надо очень стараться договориться. Есть добрые люди, которые бесплатно идут навстречу. Все это было раньше. Последние три года все изменилось. особенно звереют аэрофлотские. Выслуживаются перед западными компаниями. Из Москвы в Берлин не могли улететь. Причем билеты оплатили в Берлине. Нас просто у стойки поставили перед фактом. Компания не наша - вы должны купить вторые билеты на баяны. Через 15 минут вылет, а мы все у стойки. Хорошо был Берлинский телефон - там через интернет оплатили баяны. Нас без проверки сразу провели в салон Фоккера, посадили, привязали баяны тросами. Затем стали запускать остальных. Из Мюнхена летели той же компанией. У стойки баяны прсто не показывали и не взвешивали. Отметили весь остальной багаж и все. Представляете, прошли в самолет, нас даже никто не спросил про баяны. Положили их в ящики над головой и все. Красота. А сейчас, это суть: сшили по две красивые сумки, с твердым дном и боками. Перед полетом разбираем баяны на две части. Сумки смотрятся миниатюрно - никто даже замечания не делает. А на мысль эту меня натолкнул Раджап Юнусович Шайхутдинов - заслуженный артист РФ и РБ, профессор Уфимской гос.академии искусств, проректор по концертной работе и завкаф народных инструментов. Советую поступать так же. С уважением, Семенов.


----------



## vbaev (29 Май 2011)

мне кажется всё раскрыто и всё понятно!
приобрести спец чехлы и нет проблем)


----------



## bombastic (29 Май 2011)

действительно - покупка мест с ручной кладью единственный выход. доп билет 200 евро стоит примерно


----------



## oleg45120 (29 Май 2011)

vbaev писал:


> мне кажется всё раскрыто и всё понятно!
> приобрести спец чехлы и нет проблем)



Друзья, а у кого-нибудь есть такие чехлы?

Прошу активней делиться опытом по теме, поскольку она очень актуальна!


----------



## bombastic (29 Май 2011)

везде есть спец ателье шьющие чехлы и в питере и в москве.
я думаю такой чехол (два) выйдут тыщ в 8.р


----------



## ze_go (29 Май 2011)

oleg45120 писал:


> так и голоса повредить можно


это каким образом? 
голоса правой "спрятаны" в полукорпусе, 
а левой - в мехе
плюс полукорпуса прячем в 

alexem писал:


> две красивые сумки, с твердым дном и боками.


----------



## bombastic (29 Май 2011)

очень толковое замечание. между прочим на ломаной деке от 
язычка фагота до края полукорпуса 0,5 см.
мне приходила эта мысль в голову, но не догадался написать..
итак я не знаю что с этим делать!
я бы взял жесткий креп - чехол а на дно положил бы тонкую пвх ленту (из такой уплотнитель оконный делают) ну или сделать жесткую стойку прикрепить п-корпус внутри ремнями и не делать обшивку( она все залоги поотрывает).
я так думаю


----------



## zet10 (29 Май 2011)

Crazygirl200888 писал:


> Не очень то тема раскрыта!! Коллеги, делитесь своими случаями из жизни. Кто как проносит инструменты в салон?


А что Вам не понятно? Тема раскрыта полностью,покупайте двойной чехол и везите,жутко не удобно конечно,но что делать? Может скоро время наступит, когда вообще в самолеты ни при каких условиях в салон не будут пропускать с багажом! Так что пользуйтесь пока время есть))

oleg45120 писал:


> Друзья, а у кого-нибудь есть такие чехлы?


Сейчас это не проблемма,цена от 3 до 5 ти тыс руб.,но покупают их очень мало,все же пока умудряются провозить инструменты целиком !


----------



## Lizasha (29 Май 2011)

Уважаемы е коллеги!Летим с двумя детьми и двумя Каприсами7/8 из Питера в Берлин Аэроберлин компанией, или покупать 2 билета на ин-ты туда и обратно,что превышает стоимость самих аккордеончиков, или- в багаж,но тогда не на чем играть может оказаться.Разобрать ин-ты можно в Питере, а собрать разве реально педагогу-женщине?


----------



## vbaev (29 Май 2011)

*Lizasha*
а что же там нереального? ребёнок сможет собрать)


----------



## Lizasha (29 Май 2011)

Значит,нужны инструменты,отвертка и т.д.?


----------



## Bulgarin (29 Май 2011)

Lizasha писал:


> Значит,нужны инструменты,отвертка и т.д.?


только пасатижи


----------



## luda14lk (29 Май 2011)

При сборке, желательно, не развернуть клавиатуры в разные стороны. Играть будет не очень удобно.


----------



## Lizasha (29 Май 2011)

Шутить изволите?


----------



## luda14lk (30 Май 2011)

В каждой шутке есть доля правды. Был у меня однажды такой случай, когда один папаша-"умелец" решил сам заняться ремонтом инструмента своего чада.


----------



## Anatoly Senin (7 Июн 2011)

Дорогие мои друзья!

Без всякого сомнения, затронута очень злободневная и нужная для всех нас тема.
Мне также нередко приходится летать как из Амстердама в Москву и в обратном направлении, так и в других направлениях.
С баяном ЮПИТЕР стараюсь летать только компанией АЭРОФЛОТ. В Амстердаме находится его официальное представительство. При приобретении авиабилета в компании
АЭРОФЛОТ всегда заранее обговариваю обязательное условие бесплатного провоза баяна. При этом, прошу всегда документальное письменное подтверждение согласия представительства АЭРОФЛОТА в Амстердаме на выполнение этого обязательства. До сих пор никто не возражал и не отказывал, так как баян ЮПИТЕР по своим размерам вполне соответствует допустимым размерам ручной клади. Поэтому на самолётах класса БОИНГ 737, 747, 777, аэробус А – 310 итд. нет никаких проблем для перевозок наших концертных инструментов в качестве ручной клади. Даже, если при оформлении авиабилета, ручной клади и багажа на территории Амстердамского аэропорта Schiphol возникают проблемы с сотрудниками аэропорта (голландские сотрудники), то я сразу же вызываю представителя АЭРОФЛОТА, который всегда присутствует на месте, вплоть до отправления рейса. Он улаживает этот инцидент в течение нескольких минут.
Провезти баян ЮПИТЕР в салоне лайнеров других авиакомпаний в качестве ручной клади, к сожалению, почти невозможно. Остаётся только вариант приобретения дополнительного кресла для своего музыкального инструмента. 
Пользуясь случаем, приведу Вам только один пример очень поучительной истории.
Несколько лет тому назад известный в Нидерландах аккордеонный ансамбль Alphen Opus 2 вылетел на гастроли в Финляндию (Хельсинки) любимой почти для всех голландцев авиакомпанией KLM. Им предложили сдать инструменты в багаж, что музыканты по своей глупости и осуществили, доверяя авиакомпании на все 100 % в надёжности этой акции. В результате, по прилёту в Хельсинки, из 12 дорогостоящих аккордеонов ровна половина оказались полностью разбиты…. Благо, что финские коллеги обеспечили артистов ансамбля недостающими музыкальными инструментами и гастроли творческого коллектива не сорвались. 
Авиарейсом АЭРОФЛОТ из Москвы гораздо сложнее перевезти баян ЮПИТЕР в салоне самолёта. Здесь приходится идти на всякие фокусы и компромиссы…… Прежде всего, при любых даже самых неприятных обстоятельствах, необходимо держать себя всегда спокойно, достойно, убедительно, дружелюбно и немного с юмором. Вашей основной задачей является уговорить сотрудников, оформляющих авиабилеты и багаж пассажиров в необходимости провоза Вашего музыкального инструмента только в качестве ручной клади в салоне самолёта. 
Если Вы заранее не уверены в варианте провоза баяна в его родном чехле, то другим вариантом является разборка инструмента на две части и пронос правого и левого корпусов инструмента в качестве ручной клади в обыкновенной матерчатой лёгкой по своему весу багажной сумке (не забудьте только взять с собой отвинченные винты, отвёртку и родной чехол баяна). На мой взгляд, достаточно упаковать корпуса баяна в детские шерстяные одеяльца. Ничего не случится. Ведь сумки всегда находятся при Вас.
Однако, что вполне возможно, у Вас может возникнуть другая проблема. В салон самолёта в качестве ручной клади можно пронести на основании правил перевозки багажа только одну сумку, вес которой не превышает, если мне не изменяет память, 12 кг. А каждый из корпусов весит в среднем по 8 кг. Если Вы летите с кем – то, то не возникнет никаких проблем, а вот если с Вами нет спутника, то всё зависит от удачи и добродушия сотрудника оформляющего Ваш багаж.
Главное, никогда не забывайте о том, что общий провоз бесплатного багажа, включая вес ручной клади, в которую может входить и Ваша сумочка (берсетка) с документами, деньгами, мобильным телефоном итд., должен не превышать 20 кг. для пассажиров экономкласса. В этом случае, думаю, что к Вам никто не привяжется, даже если у Вас при себе будут две сумки с корпусами баяна в качестве ручной клади.
Сдавать же дорогостоящий и хрупкий музыкальный инструмент в багаж – КАТЕГОРИЧЕСКИ ЗАПРЕЩЕНО. Известно немало печальных случаев……
Даже, если Ваш инструмент застрахован на немалую сумму денег, при его капитальной поломке в результате недобросовестной перевозки баяна той или иной авиакомпанией в багажном отделении, Вы на долгое время лишитесь элементарной возможности заниматься на своём инструменте, выступать на сцене, осуществлять записи, преподавать итд. Компенсацию поломки со стороны авиакомпании можно прождать достаточно долгое время. Возможны даже варианты судебного разбирательства, повторной экспертизы причинённого ущерба, оценки стоимости инструмента итд. Вам всё это нужно?!?
Ведь до окончания юридического процесса, связанного с компенсацией Вам материального и морального ущерба, Вы, в чём я уверен, не будете иметь даже право для осуществления ремонта своего инструмента. А вдруг потребуется дополнительная экспертиза ?!?
В конечном итоге, Вы никогда в полной мере не получите от любой авиакомпании мира 100% компенсацию всего Вашего материального и морального ущерба. 
Как сообщал ранее кто – то из моих коллег на этом ФОРУМЕ, речь шла о возможности проноса инструмента в салон самолёта без его предварительного оформления. Да, такие случаи иногда проходят… Я информирован, что один предприниматель из Франции, торгующий Российскими ЮПИТЕРАМИ, умудрялся пронести в лайнер даже по два баяна. В последнее время всё стало гораздо строже. К Вам могут предъявить претензии таможенники, если на чехлах инструментов будут отсутствовать специальные бирки авиакомпании, которые наклеиваются в обязательном порядке при регистрации ручной клади и багажа. Так что этот вариант всегда сопряжён с большим риском остаться в аэропорту отправления и подвергнуться, вдобавок, немалым штрафным санкциям.
В конечном итоге, самым надёжным вариантом для безопасного провоза дорогостоящего габаритного музыкального инструмента, каким является баян ЮПИТЕР, как показывает практика, является только вариант приобретения дополнительного кресла в самолёте специально для Вашего баяна.
Советую Вам также не менее чем за один месяц перед приобретением авиабилета, например, авиакомпании АЭРОФЛОТ, выйти на её официальный сайт www.aeroflot.ru , где в разделе вопросов и ответов Вы можете задать любой интересующий Вас организационный вопрос руководству этой авиакомпании. Как правило, они отвечают в течение одной недели. Аналогичным образом можно связаться со всеми другими авиакомпаниями мира. 

С уважением А.И. СЕНИН


----------



## Михаил Леонтьев (14 Июл 2011)

А ни кто не пробовал в защитном кейсе перевозить? Вот например в таком. Я в таком фотоаппаратуру перевозил. Сейчас задумался о покупке чуть побольше, под размер баяна. Или всё же……. не стоит?


----------



## server (14 Июл 2011)

КЕЙС ДЛЯ ПРОВОЗА В САМОЛЕТЕ БАЯНА-АККОРДЕОНА...

У меня имеется таковой, однако стоимость лишнего веса багажа у Аэрофлота просто грабительская, и составляет 15 евро за 1 кг(!), а вместе с кейсом инструмент - это около 25-30 кг.,т.к. сам кейс тоже прилично весит. Прибавьте к этому чемоданчик с личными вещами (CD для продажи, концертный костюм, туфли и т.д.). На внутренних авиалиниях по России у некоторых авиакомпаний лишний вес стоит дешевле, и тогда это, конечно, имеет смысл.
Вообще это беда не только баянистов-аккордеонистов, но и многих других наших коллег музыкантов, у которых большие инструменты. Две недели назад в аэропорту Стамбула, несмотря на уговоры дирижёра Гос. симф. оркестра Турции и других важных персон, турецкая авиакомпания вынудила за полчаса до взлёта приглашающую сторону выкупить для моего инструмента отдельное место, хотя и была предварительная договорённость о его провозе в салоне самолёта с высоким начальством. И таких примеров из своей практики я могу привести немало. Пока все музыканты не выступят с требованием рассмотреть данную проблему, эта вакханалия против нас и наших инструментов будет продолжаться.
С уважением - Сервер Абкеримов.


----------



## Михаил Леонтьев (14 Июл 2011)

да, согласен, вес такого кейса 12 кг. Но производитель даёт гарантию на прочность и т.д. Они его позицианируют, как кейс для экстремальных условий перевозки. По моему в багаже самолёта и в руках работников аэропорта - это самые экстремальные условия!

У меня фото аппаратура в таком ездит, летает. Пока всё благополучно было. И со всеми аппаратами, и с объективами ничего не случалось. Стенки проложены мерилоном (туристический коврик). но есть у них и фирменный наполнитель. Не помню как называется, что-то типа поропласт или как-то так. Он полностью заполняет пространство этого кейса. Состоит из нескольких частей. И в нём вырезается лишняя часть, так что можно подогнать под форму. Но стоит этот наполнитель дороговато.


----------



## oleg45120 (14 Июл 2011)

Получается, что каждые гастроли - это лотерея, в который можно только поиграть. 
А как же быть, если летишь за границу по туристической путевке? Обычно в таких полетах все места в самолете заняты.


----------



## Bondarenko (14 Июл 2011)

В Кастельфидардо такой чехол стоит 160евро, у Баринова говорят 6000руб. При практически одинаковой цене есть важно отличие - итальянский собирается в один и когда надо расстегивается на две половины, бариновский - это два чехла за полторы цены одного обычного... :biggrin:


----------



## KLEZMER (14 Сен 2011)

наверное не поможет и защитный кейс. Мы выступали в большом сборном эстрадном концерте. от гостиницы до сцены идти минут 20-30. Как и положено организаторы сказали что весь багаж доставят микроавтобусом. Пришли на отстройку звука (благо она была), приехал микроавтобус, достаю чехол с аккордеоном (чехол сделан на заказ очень плотный. Все нормально, одеваю аккордеон выхожу на сцену, растягиваю мех и слышу стук в корпусе, мех клинит, звуков нет...
Благо была мелкая отвертка, снимаю правую клавиатуру и в ужасе вижу что мех заклинила выпавшая планка с голосами! Повезло что все было целое, поставил назад и все ОК. Представить себе не могу как везли мой инструмент и как он болтался по кузову что отлетели голоса...
Увы не я один пострадал от этого микроавтобуса, у товарища аккордеон был в тонком чехле (РОКБЭГ), уж не знаю как его кидало по багажнику, но когда он достал аккордеон оказался сломанным штифт винта который регулирует ремень левой руки и отвалилась решетка под ремнем левой руки. Я так понимаю от сильного удара.
Теперь всегда ношу инструмент на себе...


----------



## MuxauJI (13 Янв 2013)

Вот "разборный" чехол,кто не видел.


----------



## ze_go (13 Янв 2013)

хороший чехол! 
нанотехнологии в действии. 
разработка сколково. :biggrin:


----------



## Amarok (15 Мар 2015)

А если снять резонаторы и в багаже отправить только корпус? Кто нибудь так пробовал?


----------



## zet10 (15 Мар 2015)

Amarok (15.03.2015, 20:38) писал:


> А если снять резонаторы и в багаже отправить только корпус? Кто нибудь так пробовал?


А что это даст? Так же разобьют и корпус, пусть он и даже станет легче по весу...
Все эти "самолетные" чехлы тоже ерунда.
Для студентов порекомендовал бы две спортивные сумки,а остальное в багаж.Просто,дешево и не вызывает вопросов при регистрации.
Ну а так,могу сказать ,что мы привозим в Москву самолетом до десяти инструментов одним рейсом при одном человеке на регистрации,поэтому в принципе все возможно.
Хотя конечно согласен со своими коллегами,что чем дальше тем все сложнее и труднее.


----------



## Amarok (15 Мар 2015)

Мне всё же кажется, если снять резонаторы, и запихать в корпус паралон и полотенца+в чехле проложить тем же и всё это в твердом чехле с наклейкой стекло, думаю что корпус будет впорядке, или же нет, как вы думаете?


----------



## zet10 (15 Мар 2015)

Amarok (15.03.2015, 21:26) писал:


> Мне всё же кажется, если снять резонаторы, и запихать в корпус паралон и полотенца+в чехле проложить тем же и всё это в твердом чехле с наклейкой стекло, думаю что корпус будет впорядке, или же нет, как вы думаете?


В принципе конечно как вариант можно попробовать,но всё же опасность повредить корпус есть,зная как грузчики бесцеремонно относятся к любому багажу ,буть там хоть стекло или что либо хрупкое.
Потом,это очень муторное дело откручивать и прикручивать резонаторы.
Хотя опять таки повторюсь,что как вариант можно попробовать,посоветовал всё же вначале испытать его на более дешевом инструменте.


----------



## zet10 (15 Мар 2015)

Amarok (15.03.2015, 21:26) писал:


> Мне всё же кажется, если снять резонаторы, и запихать в корпус паралон и полотенца+в чехле проложить тем же и всё это в твердом чехле с наклейкой стекло, думаю что корпус будет впорядке, или же нет, как вы думаете?


В принципе конечно как вариант можно попробовать,но всё же опасность повредить корпус есть,зная как грузчики бесцеремонно относятся к любому багажу ,буть там хоть стекло или что либо хрупкое.
Потом,это очень муторное дело откручивать и прикручивать резонаторы.
Хотя опять таки повторюсь,что как вариант можно попробовать,посоветовал всё же вначале испытать его на более дешевом инструменте.


----------



## Amarok (15 Мар 2015)

Вот насчёт резонаторов-это вообще не сложно, хотя на всехиинструментах по-разному, но у меня система как в акко


----------



## zet10 (15 Мар 2015)

Тогда Вам проще,но всё же настоятельно рекомендую попробовать это вариант на дешевом варианте,если конечно у Вас есть такая возможность.


----------



## Amarok (15 Мар 2015)

Вот именно что нет такой возможности, ну ладно, буду думать, спасибо за ответы


----------



## bayanmir (16 Мар 2015)

Однажды мне предложили опустить инструмент в лифте после погрузки багажа. Как прилетели, первым его забрал и выносил уже как ручную кладь. Но это мне пошли навстречу, обычно предлагают купить доп. билет...(Air Berlin)


----------



## Alex KZ (16 Мар 2015)

Вёз Юпитера в двойном чехле из Москвы в Челябу. Аэропорт Быково, компания ЮТЭйр. Хотел сдать в багаж(по неопытности или с дуру скорее всего), так меня там обозвали "варваром и деревней Красное дышло", прилепили специальную бирку на рукоятку чехла и сказав, что "это же инструмент, а не чугунок, аккуратнее надо" проводили на выход вылета. Аж не ожидал такого внимания и даже внутренне простил и поблагодарил за "дерёвню" и "Красное дышло" и за "варвара". Юпитер спокойно "залез" на верхнюю полку над сиденьем, никого не беспокоив.
С уважением, Александр.


----------



## Alex KZ (16 Мар 2015)

Однако, думаю прикупить кофр из ударопрочного пластика с колёсиками. Подскажите ГДЕ?


----------



## vev (16 Мар 2015)

*Alex KZ*, 

А как он может помочь? Он то останется целым, вот то, что находится внутри... Или надо внутри слой поролона сантиметров 5-7 вкладывать


----------



## qwark (16 Мар 2015)

интересно, а в твердом кофре аккордеон перенесет сдачу в багаж?


----------



## vev (16 Мар 2015)

qwark (16.03.2015, 23:59) писал:


> интересно, а в твердом кофре аккордеон перенесет сдачу в багаж?


Возьмите какой-нибудь старый баян и киньте его в чемодане с метровой высоты, а дальше загляните внутрь. С большой вероятностью сорвет резонаторы, а может и больше. 
Я много летал по городам и весям и мой чемодан выдерживал полгода таких перелетов, а дальше пластик разлетался вхлам. 
Поэтому я бы не стал рисковать. Никакой чемодан не способен защитить от динамической нагрузке при ударе. Можно, как я предлагал выше, применять что-либо для смягчения (shock absorber ), но необходимую толщину его трудно предсказать. ИМХО


----------



## Alex KZ (17 Мар 2015)

vev (17.03.2015, 00:21) писал:


> qwark (16.03.2015, 23:59) писал:
> 
> 
> > интересно, а в твердом кофре аккордеон перенесет сдачу в багаж?
> ...




Вот такой кейс с охотничьим ружьём падал и с 5-и метровой высоты. И содержимое и кейс пока живы


----------



## Alex KZ (17 Мар 2015)

vev (16.03.2015, 15:25) писал:


> *Alex KZ*,
> 
> А как он может помочь? Он то останется целым, вот то, что находится внутри... Или надо внутри слой поролона сантиметров 5-7 вкладывать


А там так и есть 5-и сантиметровый слой поролона(очень плотного) с двух сторон.


----------



## Alex KZ (17 Мар 2015)

Думаю, коллеги правы - главное чтобы внитрикорпусное содержимое(голосовые планки, механика и т.д.) были очень плотно без зазоров установлены и прикреплены надёжно к корпусу. Потому что инерциальное взаимодействие с корпусом возымеет своё место при ударных нагрузках на весь механизм(я имею ввиду муз.инструмент) вцелом. И как будут закреплены, как с корпусом, так и между собой, внутренние составляющие, в нашем случае баяна, таким в конечном счёте и окажется конечный результат при испытании ударными нагрузками. Извините за тавталогию.
Но кофр или кейс всё же намного погасят импульс нагрузок при транспортировке подобного рода инструментов.


----------



## Alex KZ (17 Мар 2015)

Сам ищу кофр/кейс подходящего размера и веса для Юпитера. Но пока безрезультатно.


----------



## vev (17 Мар 2015)

Alex KZ (17.03.2015, 14:03) писал:


> vev (17.03.2015, 00:21) писал:
> 
> 
> > qwark (16.03.2015, 23:59) писал:
> ...


----------



## qwark (18 Мар 2015)

интересно, на какой стадии погрузки багаж падает с такой высоты, что инструменты разбиваются.


----------



## via (18 Мар 2015)

недавно летел аэрофлотом эйр-чайна никаких проблем юпитер в мягком чехле без разборки на верхнюю полку как ручная кладь без дополнительных билетов ни в коем случае в багаж не сдавайте


----------



## vev (18 Мар 2015)

qwark (18.03.2015, 09:40) писал:


> интересно, на какой стадии погрузки багаж падает с такой высоты, что инструменты разбиваются.


А так ли важно, на какой именно стадии Вы потеряете инструмент? Раньше я летал по сотне перелетов в год летал. Опыт имеется? По паре трешке инструментальных сумок и по паре чемоданов в год минимум разлеталось.


----------



## qwark (19 Мар 2015)

нет, просто интересно, что там такое происходит с багажом,что он разлетается, чистое любопытство


----------



## MAN (19 Мар 2015)

qwark (19.03.2015, 08:06) писал:


> Интересно, что там такое происходит с багажом,что он разлетается?


Издержки механизации процесса погрузки-разгрузки скорее всего. С транспортёра небось падает в конечной точке. Плюс человеческий фактор.


----------



## Alex KZ (19 Мар 2015)

vev (18.03.2015, 23:33) писал:


> По паре трешке инструментальных сумок и по паре чемоданов в год минимум разлеталось.


Похоже, что никакие кейсы/кофры не спасут инструмент от интесивной "погрузки/разгрузке" в нашей доблесной гражданской авиации. И выход только таков - искать среди сотрудников аэропорта "вежливых людей" и проносить инструмент с собой в салон самолета.


----------



## diorel (20 Мар 2015)

Если полетите из Москвы,могу сдать напрокат чехол для самолета.Состоит из 2-х половинок,корпус разбирается,каждая часть упаковывается отдельно и скрепляется между собой.Можно пройти регистрацию,а в салоне разъединить и убрать в багажный отсек. Живу недалеко от Шереметьево,привезу в течении часа.Цена символичная 1000руб. 8-915-033-64-63,Денис


----------



## zet10 (21 Мар 2015)

Я понимаю что ложка к обеду дорога,но уж очень дороговат прокат то,учитывая что новый чехол стоит 3,500 тыс.руб.


----------



## MAN (21 Мар 2015)

*zet10*, так там и написано, что цена _символичная_. Думаю, что применительно к цене это отнюдь не синоним прилагательному _символическая_, а может пониматься, например, как "символизирующая алчность".


----------



## VikVlDem (21 Мар 2015)

MAN (21.03.2015, 10:36) писал:


> *zet10*, так там и написано, что цена _символичная_. Думаю, что применительно к цене это отнюдь не синоним прилагательному _символическая_, а может пониматься, например, как "символизирующая алчность".


Я тоже обратил внимание на неточное слово Дениса. Но ещё больше меня удивляет недоброжелательное отношение некоторых форумчан к ЛЮБОМУ сообщению Дениса на форуме.
Я же хочу поблагодарить Дениса за приобретённые у него в последнее время 2 аккордеона - один для моего ученика и второй мы приобрели для школы искусств. А по поводу проката - ведь он предложил ещё и привезти чехол, человек готов потратить своё время. Есть телефон - звоните, торгуйтесь, договаривайтесь. С Денисом, как я убедился лично, можно сотрудничать.


----------



## MAN (21 Мар 2015)

VikVlDem (21.03.2015, 11:24) писал:


> меня удивляет недоброжелательное отношение некоторых форумчан к ЛЮБОМУ сообщению Дениса на форуме


Будучи некоторым форумчанином, хочу заверить Вас, что ни малейшей недоброжелательности с моей стороны на самом деле нет. Напротив, я желаю только добра как любому сообщению Дениса, так и ему самому. Да и вообще всем людям, а в особенности тем, кто всегда готов, жертвуя собой и своим личным временем, сотрудничать и оказывать бескорыстную помощь ближнему.


----------



## vev (27 Окт 2017)

Хочу рассказать о своих новейших приключениях.
Ну пришло время забрать свой инструмент из Кастельфидардо. Долго руки не доходили и тут выдалась оказия заглянуть в Анкону и забрать аккордеон. Договорился с Брандони, что прилечу часа на три и он привезет инструмент в аэропорт в Jet Pack – в двух раздельных сумках. 

Ну прилетел я Alitilia. Приехал Жан Паоло. Все замечательно. Инструмент выше всяких похвал (об этом какнить потом). Суюсь на регистрацию и облом… Два места ручной клади Alitalia не допускает. Долгие переговоры с представителями компании на итальянском (с анлийским это вообще была бы труба). Результат – ноль. То они вроде уже почти готовы, но потом все опять упирается в отказ. Принимаем волюнтаристское решение и кладем левый полукорпус с мехом, упакованный в JetPack, в стандартный аккордеонный чамодан. Набиваем прокладок. Проверяем. Вроде получилось неплохо и должно прокатить.  

Прибываю в Москву. Ждем багаж. Лента транспортера останавливается, а нас у нее в 4 часа утра остается человек 20…. Alitalia не смогла по неизвестным причинам доставить наш багаж, хоть и задержала отправление более, чем на час именно из-за багажа. Ну еще больше часа оформляем документы: претензии, адреса доставки, таможенные декларации…  Вот жду,что день грядущий нам готовит…. Правый полукорпус зазывно блестит на подоконнике, но звука из него не добыть…  

Ну а собственно какой урок из всего этого? Господа, не надейтесь чрезмерно на раздельные авиационные чехлы. Можно и с ними налететь…


----------



## vev (28 Окт 2017)

Ну, история закончилась без серьезных последствий... Чемодан привезли. Все доехало благополучно, но нервотрепки обеспечило изрядное количество...


----------



## nidogopp43 (29 Окт 2017)

Я рад Евгений, что вся история закончилась хорошо)) Хвастайся))


----------



## Сергей С (29 Окт 2017)

Евгений, а заплатить за доп. ручную кладь не резонней?


----------



## vev (29 Окт 2017)

*Сергей С*,
а если б брали... Что ж я не предлагал думаете?


----------



## zet10 (29 Окт 2017)

Жень, поздравляю с покупкой! Когда можно встретиться с тобой, протестировать инструмент? Шибко интересно!... А я со своей стороны привезу тебе Гаврилинский Баян, ты же хотел его глянуть...


----------



## vev (23 Авг 2019)

Коллеги,

есть желание отвезти инструмент в Ростов на Дону "Победой". Понятно, что это только покупка второго билета. Нет ли еще каких засад? Может у кого был опыт?


----------

